# Offizielle MTB-Strecken Bad Kreuznach



## Robert Neuber (3. April 2017)

Hallo, ich habe vor einigen Tagen mit zwei Bikern in der Nähe von Altenbamberg gesprochen, nachdem ich dort einen neuen, hübschen Trail gefahren war. Sie gaben mir den Tipp, hier mal nachzuhorchen. Es geht darum, dass die Stadt mittlerweile durchaus ein touristisches Interesse daran hat, offizielle Strecken anzulegen - dabei käme auch in Frage, gewisse neue "Entwicklungen" im Wegebestand mit einzubeziehen. Wenn Ihr wisst, was ich meine  
Ich bin Redakteur bei der Allgemeinen Zeitung Bad Kreuznach und habe darüber mit einigen Verantwortlichen in der Stadt gesprochen. Die Bereitschaft ist da, nur braucht man Kontakte. Ich habe zugesagt, mich mal umzuhören, wobei ich natürlich Diskretion zusichere. Wer Ideen für MTB-Strecken hat oder sich irgendwie einbringen möchte, kann mir ne PM schicken, mich anmailen unter [email protected] oder anrufen, Tel: 0671/3773891. 
Ich habe zugesagt, meine Ideen einzubringen - aber ich bin kein Enduro- oder Flowtrail-Fahrer, da fehlt mir das Knowhow. Also, wäre schön, wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet. Schöne Grüße, Robert


----------



## rhnordpool (11. April 2017)

Als vor 2 Jahren Zugereister bin ich eigentlich glücklich mit der (immer noch) sehr entspannten Situation auf den Wanderwegen hier. Jede Nutzungstrennung zwischen Wanderern und Bikern wird doch letztlich dazu führen, daß es weniger "erlaubte" Strecken geben wird, treibt MTBler in die Illegalität (weil: Soooo groß ist das Revier ja nun auch nicht, wenn man gern Trails fahren will). Und die deutsche Rechthaberei (hier darfst Du nicht. Das ist nur für ....) wird gefördert und steigert letztendlich eher das Gegeneinander anstatt das Miteinander.
Ich wär daher eher gegen solche Strecken"zuweisungen", zumal dann vermutlich einige der besten Trails eher für Biker gesperrt werden dürften, weil sie auch von Wanderern häufig frequentiert werden.
Leider gibts unter uns Bikern offensichtlich einige (wenige) "Waldentwickler", die gerade in lden letzten Monaten unbedingt das eigentlich tolle Trailnetz auf eigene Faust meinen, erweitern zu müssen und daher letztlich erheblich dazu beitragen werden, daß diese "Ghettoisierung" irgendwann kommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n31n (19. April 2017)

mittlerweile liest sich witzig...  Dieses Interesse gab es bei der Stadt schon vor 7 Jahren - eine Mountainbikestrecke wurde sogar als "kurzfristiges Ziel" im Leitbild der Stadt Bad Kreuznach aus dem Jahre 2010 (!) beschrieben.

Ich verweise mal auf das angesprochene Leitbild der Stadt Bad Kreuznach   -- Seite 15 der pdf, Seite 29 im Druck - ist natürlich weiterhin über die Stadtwebseite (unter Stadtentwicklung und Umwelt) verlinkt.

Ideen habe ich keine, bin kein Trailbuilder und sehe persönlich manche Veränderungen im Wald kritisch. Einmal von der Art und Weise wie was gemacht wurde und teilweise auch wo. Schließlich gibt es nicht gerade wenige Schutzgebiete hier in der Umgebung (sind u.a. über LANIS abrufbar) die berücksichtigt werden sollten und auch müssten. Da es sich in der pdf von vor 7 Jahren ein bisschen so liest, als hätte die Stadtverwaltung beinahe schon einen fertigen Plan oder zumindest eine Idee (sonst wäre es nicht "kurzfristig") und man davon ausgehen kann, dass Planer über solche Gebiete und die damit einhergehenden Beschränkungen bescheid wissen, gehe ich auch mal davon aus, dass die Verwaltung für das Problem auch eine Lösung hat.

Immerhin ist die Akzeptanz gegenüber Mountainbikern auf den Wanderwegen gefühlt ungefähr gleichbleibend hoch geblieben.


----------



## poo-cocktail (21. April 2017)

So wie ich das verstehe geht es der Stadt ja gar nicht darum irgendwen zu ghettoisieren oder Wege zu sperren, sondern das Netzwerk um touristisch nutzbare Mountainbiketrails zu erweitern und zu nutzen. Es gibt ja eigentlich auch keinen Konflikt.  Gefühlt nutzen die trails eh schon mehr Biker als Wanderer.  Es besteht jedoch durchaus Ergänzungs und Verbesserungspotential was vielleicht erst nach längerjähriger Anwesenheit auffällt. Die Grundvoraussetzungen des Geländes sind ja sehr gut. Ich als local und langjähriger zweirädriger Nutzer der kreuznach Trails würde den Ausbau des Netzwerks sehr begrüßen und die Waldentwicklung unterstützen. Es wäre sehr interessant was die Stadt in der Richtung schon seit Jahren in der Planung hat. Es besteht sicher  Bedarf für richtige bike trails und wie ich das sehe kann die Stadt im Moment sicher zusätzliche Einnahmen durch Tourismus brauchen.  Fände es auf jeden Fall gut wenn sich was tut und dies auch unterstützen!


----------



## Robert Neuber (24. April 2017)

In das Leitbild der Stadt wurde die MTB-Strecke aus politischen Gründen aufgenommen, insbesondere die FDP hatte es im Zuge der Bildung einer Jamaika-Koalition befürwortet. Daraus geworden ist  - wie das bei diesen Leitbildern so oft ist - nichts, obwohl sich zwischenzeitlich auch Vertreter der neu gebildeten großen Koalition aus CDU und SPD mal mit der Sache beschäftigt haben, das aber auch nur sporadisch, punktuell und unverbindlich. Der verstorbene Peter Anheuser (CDU) hatte mal die grobe Idee, eine Strecke im Bereich der Hardt/Lohrer Wald auszuweisen. Er war aber auch einer der wenigen, die sich wirklich gut in der Topographie auskannten. Es gibt ansonsten keine Planung, nicht in irgendeiner Schublade und schon gar nicht konkret.
Die Stadt ist gerade dabei, ein sog. "Premium-Wanderwegenetz" zu etablieren. Das wird dieses Jahr ausgewiesen, zumindest wird damit begonnen. Das hatte für die Stadt touristisch Priorität. Danach könnte man an die Planung für eine MTB-Strecke gehen.
Ein Verbot für Biker abseits der ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecken ist nicht angedacht, dann würde ich auch nicht mithelfen wollen. Es geht darum, ein interessantes Angebot für jene zu machen, die auf einen Kurztrip hierher kommen. Ich denke mal, dass es auch Bedürfnisse gerade von Enduro- oder Freeride-Leuten gibt, die mit dem bestehenden Wegenetz nicht zu erfüllen sind - und da würde nun die Bereitschaft bestehen.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. April 2017)

@Robert Neuber Ich schätze, Du liest auch in den relaventen Foren bei Open Trails mit. Was läßt Dich nach Lesen der in BW und anderen Ecken Deutschlands gemachten Erfahrungen mit MTB-Strecken glauben, daß die Politik in KH mit dem Thema professioneller umgeht und das Ganze letztlich nicht doch in Richtung Ghetto führt? 
Ist doch heute schon so, daß man immer wieder mal Wanderern begegnet (mir auch letztens wieder an der Gans passiert), die einen darauf hinweisen, daß Biken ja wohl auf den Waldwegen verboten ist. Da wir Deutschen ja doch ganz gern auf unsere "Rechte" pochen und "Regeln da sind, um sie einzuhalten", finde ich jeden Trend zur Separierung (und zu ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecken, *die andere Waldnutzer durch entsprechende Beschilderung bzgl. Wegnutzung auschliessen würden*) kontraproduktiv und gefährlich, würde es doch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu genau solcher Rechthaberei und Gegeneinander führen (hier nicht biken, ihr habt doch Eure eigene MTB-Strecke). 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung - vernünftiges Verhalten unsererseits vorausgesetzt, daß allein die klare Botschaft mit entsprechender Beschilderung, daß die Wege gemeinsam genutzt werden dürfen, zu einem letztlich dauerhaft funktionierenden Miteinander im Wald führen wird. Alles andere führt m.E. letztlich zu Ghettoisierung (was ich persönlich durchaus für sinnvoll halte, wenn es um den Bereich Downhill/Freeride geht. 
Also einen echten Bikepark bzw. ein 2. Stromberg gern - aber auch nur in Verbindung mit die gemeinsame nutzung der übrigen Wege fördernden aktionen, z.B. mit "netten" Schildern an "Brennpunkten" wie Emil-Jakob-Weg so à la "MTBler und Wanderer nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander".
Ein anderes Thema, daß auch nicht ganz unbeachtet bleiben sollte: Unser Revier ist ja relativ klein und auch für rüstige Wanderer ganz gut "machbar". Wenn ich so sehe, wie schwer es schon ist, auf den Spazierwegen (Priegerpromenade, Salinentalwege) Radfahrer und Fußgänger auf "ihren" Wegen zu halten, dann rechne ich auch mit erhöhter Unfallgefahr zw. Bikern und Wanderern, wenn auf "exklusiven" MTB-Strecken Biker schneller als gesund ist, fahren, weil sie nicht mehr mit Wanderern rechnen. Und dann steht da plötzlich doch einer auf dem Weg.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. April 2017)

Ich hätte ne ganz andere Idee für die Tourismusförderung im SooNahe-Gebiet:
Nämlich den Boom bei e-MTBs nutzen und wenig schwierige "Panorama-Strecken" (im wesentlichen Forst und Weinbergwege) entlang von Nahe-Alsenz-Glan ausweisen und beschildern und diese in Kombination mit Restauration und Sehenswürdigkeiten bewerben. Also Strecken, die sich der "normale Tourenradler", der eher die klassischen, oft asphaltierten Talrouten entlang der Flüsse fährt, wegen der doch deutlich mehr Höhenmeter und des schottrigen Untergrunds, eventuell auch der Tourenlänge nicht zutraut. Da hätten dann vielleicht auch noch die e-Bike-Vermieter und "abgelegene" Gastronomen ihren Spaß.

Wenn man hier schnell ist, könnte es - weils m.W.n. sowas bisher nicht gibt - sogar zu sehr preiswerter bundesweiter PR führen, weils noch nen Neuigkeitswert hat.

Für uns "Normalo-Biker" hätte das vielleicht sogar den Vorteil, nicht so im Fokus zu stehen. Der e-MTB-Trend scheint ja doch gewaltig im Kommen zu sein und entgegen so mancher e-Sportler scheint mir ein solches Wegenetz doch eher dem zu entsprechen, was im e-Bereich überwiegend so gefahren werden wird.


----------



## Robert Neuber (24. April 2017)

Ich kann Deine Argumente nachvollziehen, ich halte sie dennoch für falsch. Mir geht es aber nicht um eine Grundsatzdebatte, die können wir gerne mal bei nem Bierchen führen. Ich bin gefragt worden, ob ich mit meinen Kenntnissen helfen kann, das habe ich zugesagt, weiß aber, dass ich im Bereich Enduro/Freeride nicht nahe an der Szene bin. Letzten Endes muss eine MTB-Strecke politisch beschlossen werden, es geht nun darum, Knowhow aus der Praxis einzubringen. Eine Offenheit an entscheidender Stelle in der Stadt und in diversen politischen Gruppierungen ist definitiv vorhanden. Wenn´s am Ende nix wird, weil es dann doch keiner richtig will, ist das touristisch für Kreuznach schade, mir persönlich ist es egal. Ich kenn hier jeden Pfad, ich brauch keine Wegweiser. Aber wenn MTB-Strecken ausgewiesen werden sollen, dann sollten sie schon so aussehen, dass sie auch attraktiv sind.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. April 2017)

Frag doch mal via PN bei @SEB92 nach. Er ist doch aus der Ecke hier und gehört zu den Autoren der mtbnews und ist auch bei Biketests in unserem Gebiet aktiv dabei. Ich "kenne" ihn nicht persönlich, nur aus diversen Beiträgen, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, daß er die Szene ganz gut kennt. Und außerdem hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen, daß die mtbnews ne Idee eines Kreuznacher Bikers waren. Also hier sollte es doch einige Ansprechpartner geben, die eventuell sogar ein gewisses professionelles Interesse an nem interessanten lokalen Bikerevier haben und die Interessen der lokalen Bikeszene sehr professionell vertreten könnten.


----------

